# E.M.T. - Paramedic Training



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anybody know of any good E.M.T./Paramedic schools (preferably cheaper than Northeastern) ?


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

In MA you first have to be certified as an EMT-Basic before you go on to paramedic training. I received my EMT-B through Eastern Medical Educators in Quincy. Very reasonable (a lot cheaper the NU) and the class schedule was pretty flexible. They also have classes in Hanover and Bridgewater State. For paramedic training, Quincy College will hopefully have their program certified by the fall of this year. You could also look into Emergency Medical Teaching services (emtsinc.com) They offer EMT-B and Paramedic classes in Whitman. There are also schools in Norton and Taunton but im not sure of the names of those companies. Hope this helps.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

I just called the school in Quincy and they are sending me some info this week, the next class should be starting in late may. The number is,1-617-472-7332,1-800-644-4000. I guess the class is around $750..they ask for a $150 deposit when you sign up and I believe its non-refundable. Good luck


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Oh come on and take the class with me in the summer at NU


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks everybody, I really appreciate the info.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

If you wan't to be a medic and all ready have your basic.if ure close enough, go to the cape and islands program,, they also have ne in pembroke too ,,, with out a doubt the best training in mass, and the ist medic program in the state... I did northeasern's medic program and if I had to do it all over again i'd do the cape program....


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone lookign to be an EMT-B inthe Lowell area should check out www.emstraininginc.com Very good class, im currently taking it now... intrustors really knwo there stuff and are making the class fun and enjoyable.

As far as Medic schooling I heard that New Hamshire Tech ha s amedic program as well not sure if it is transferable or not. Hope the info helps.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

If your looking for a quality paramedic program and are in the southeastern mass area check out E.M.S. Training Associates in Norton. Owner and usually lead instructor is a full time firefighter/paramedic. He's been teaching for years and years, just started his own place a few years ago. Things have been pretty successful, haven't heard any complaints. I'd avoid SPCI in Taunton, if anyone gets directed there.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

SPCI...oh god


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

I went to Eastern Medical back in 95 one of their first few classes. Excellent training, even helped teach a few classes after mine. More info go to www.easternmed.org


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Just signed up at Mass Bay. Looking at like $800. Starts May 27. Runs Tues. and Thurs. 9am-3pm. Sounds like alot of time in the class room, but i just want to get the cert. as quickly as possible.


----------

